# Most Important Question. Period.



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Beer.

So does anyone have experience bringing kegs on multidays? I think I've heard of it being done before but there were a few issues we did not resolve before the last trip.

1.Keep it cold? We decided this didn't matter as the best beer is water-temp beer.

2.Foaming in the Rapids? Another simple problem to solve. Drink it all before the rapids and bring traditional canned beers for the paddle out (this was a Cat trip).

3.The Tap. This is the one that got us. If something were to happen to the tap, we would be beerless for half the trip. We all agreed that this was not an option and it was not worth risking it.

So, anyone made it work before? Curious to see the issues that have arisen and the solutions developed.

COUNT


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*2 taps*

2 taps


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Give me call. I'll let you borrow the "system".


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

liquor in plastic bottles


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Borrow the system!*



Dave Frank said:


> Give me call. I'll let you borrow the "system".


Dave's system rocks. I'd take him up on that offer. He's pretty much got it down to a science. Have you thought about a keg of margs as well? Good fun!

Kim:twisted:


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave's setup is definitely sweet. I never tried it but I met some guys who kept a margarator (kegerator always filled with ice cold margs) in the garage. Damn good idea.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

whats a bunch of tequila keep me off your boat derk. thats trouble


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I want on a Cataract Canyon trip in September where we took along 3 half barrells and 3 1/6 barrells of Tommyknocker-Finished all with 10 guys. At that time of year as long as shielded from the sun was tasty and drinkable. In mid summer I would suggest only the 1/6 barrells which fit inside of a raft cooler, keep them warm until the night before you'll use them then throw them on ice...and of course, bring at minimum 3 taps.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Dave let's see some blueprints of this bad boy.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm with CM on this one, wouldnt tequila, a lime and some salt be easier to transport?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you have to watch that stuff cause all of the sudden you could be up against a mean case of wd(whiskey dick). true story i needed him and he wasn't there to perform that night so i drank some more and passed out in my friends bath tub. 

its light weight and cheaper than beer which is a good thing. also tastes good in the morning, kinda like some sweet brown suger.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave's setup is awesome - its a cold plate system. The only problem with it is that the kayakers hang around the nurse boat suckling the beer teat and after awhile can only do half rolls


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, basically there's Dave's setup, then there are all of the amateur setups.

If you have a chance to borrow the pro rig, don't pass it up. Just make sure the CO2 doesn't leak or you'll have to drive back to Fruita.

L


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Skip the keg. Get some Budweiser cans. Freeze them solid in your freezer(they will not explode). Put them in the bottom of your regular beer cooler with the rest of your beer and ice on top of them. Drain excess water morning and night. Fool proof cold beer on day 7.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

It can be done...had one on my bachelor party in Westwater....it lasted four hours.


----------



## rpage (Mar 14, 2005)

*kegerator*

We used kegs on the Grand and Cat in August and it was cold the whole time. The trick is to run he tap through coiled copper tubing in a small, well insulated cooler. Ice the coils inside of the cooler and as the beer makes its journey from the keg to the tap, it is ice cold. Friends in Boise have perfected the system and it works great and uses minimal ice. You don't have to keep the kegs cold but it helps if you can pre cool with river water. No cans to deal with at the end of the trip, just an empty shell to return. Cheers!


----------



## ZKingMoab (Apr 2, 2008)

One thing to watch out for in Utah is the fact that kegs are illegal for personal use, and some of the rangers will give you shit for bringing them


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

ZKingMoab said:


> One thing to watch out for in Utah is the fact that kegs are illegal for personal use, and some of the rangers will give you shit for bringing them


This is important to know, and why I made a small effort to be low key.

Keep it under a tarp when in UT!

A cold plate is essentially a coil in ice. The coil is in a cast aluminum plate, for thermal mass and protection.

I've never heard of freezing cans before. I thought they'd rupture. I'm going to throw a dale's in the freezer right now. Great way to ice the cold plate... with back up beer.

The other thing we use are 5 gallon soda kegs. Fill them with any liquid or have a participating brewer do the honors. Twisted Pine in Boulder is happy to comply.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Why would you go to all this trouble when your best friend Jack and his best friend Coke can do it all for less weight, less hassle, and better tasting?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I second that response.


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

why be so simple when it's so much more fun to get all technical and jimmy rig your own kegerator to your raft. Rafting is supposed to be fun and mindblowing. A bottle of jack & a 2 litre isn't that much fun. figuring out how to keep beer cold for 7+ days is!!!


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

*5 gallon soda kegs work but...*

you can also dismantle the empty beer keg and wash and reuse it. Hell you don't even have to return it if you don't want your $10 back. Just keep it and you can reuse your empty keg over and over. Another trick is to add a handle of everclear to the keg. "Waters" it down but it makes it super high octane and now you need only 1/4 of the beer you were originally going to bring.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

i for one, would like to see a raft that actually is a keg, perhaps pressurized hypalon and beer would float well enough to be rowed. and dont worry about it depressurizing as people partake, by the time its gone youll all be too drunk to see or swim anyway.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> I've never heard of freezing cans before. I thought they'd rupture. I'm going to throw a dale's in the freezer right now. Great way to ice the cold plate... with back up beer.
> 
> Not all cans are created equal. Budweiser will not rupture. Coors Light has a thinner can, and will explode. I'm not sure about Dale's, but Bud definitely will work.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

&d said:


> i for one, would like to see a raft that actually is a keg, perhaps pressurized hypalon and beer would float well enough to be rowed. and dont worry about it depressurizing as people partake, by the time its gone youll all be too drunk to see or swim anyway.



I personally would like to see a river made out of Jack and Coke. Peaking caps of frothing goodness, with naked water nymphs pouring it into my mouth via jewel encrusted goblets nestled between their perfect swelling bosoms.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

What's the Coke for?

Straight Jack for drinkin' and the beer is just for hydration.:-D


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

riojedi said:


> What's the Coke for?
> 
> Straight Jack for drinkin' and the beer is just for hydration.:-D


I have a tendency like smokers to have a habit of bringing my cup to my lips every three seconds. The coke is to make sure I at least get to the first rapid.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

*use a floor with the keg*

I put a keg in the dunnage load once and then, because I wasn't as quick as I am sober, ran the boat over a rock. The rock pushed up, the keg pushed down, and together they punched a hole through both sides of the floor, making for a real pain of an on-river repair. Ever since then I've been a huge fan of suspended floors in any raft I row. 

Also, if you set the keg at the waters edge to keep it cool, tie it off! Although having most of us paralyzed while one hero dove into the eddy to save our beer was pretty priceless...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

My wife can't handle the hard stuff. I think I will freeze some buttwiper for her and to keep something else cold. Hell, I will consider it a good use of buttwiper, and bring a 5 gallon soda can with my favorite brew, and use a chill plate that cools off the frozen buttwiper. Man I can see it now, it will be perfect.......


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Lax71vcu said:


> you can also dismantle the empty beer keg and wash and reuse it. Hell you don't even have to return it if you don't want your $10 back. Just keep it and you can reuse your empty keg over and over. Another trick is to add a handle of everclear to the keg. "Waters" it down but it makes it super high octane and now you need only 1/4 of the beer you were originally going to bring.


that might be the worst idea or at least worst tasting idea i have ever heard and the everclear is for blowing fire balls anyway everyone knows that


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Snowhere said:


> My wife can't handle the hard stuff....


 
Do I even need to make a joke here?


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

lol that was really funny


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

BAER said:


> that might be the worst idea or at least worst tasting idea i have ever heard and the everclear is for blowing fire balls anyway everyone knows that



Need to try it. Definately changes the taste a bit. But the taste isn't altered too much... Not to mention 2 or 3 pint glasses pretty much will floor you...Everclear is for drinking... it is very very efficient. :mrgreen:


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

:mrgreen: I don't think I have laughed this hard reading a thread EVER - THANKS!


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Chris, It is true, Everclear is for fireballs, we all know this, but as I'm sure Lax can attest, for those same 16yr old girls who are impressed by the fire ball, a little EC will aid in the panty dropping. Right LAX?


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

Lets be truly honest here, if you've got any kids on the trip (13 and under really) They love to crush cans and its not like its a terrible hastle to haul them out. And for how easy it is to just throw in a drag bag I don't think you can really beat that. I know that its not all high tech and cool, but effective it is. 

But the idea of kegstands in camp does sound fun.


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

Matty said:


> Chris, It is true, Everclear is for fireballs, we all know this, but as I'm sure Lax can attest, for those same 16yr old girls who are impressed by the fire ball, a little EC will aid in the panty dropping. Right LAX?


Ahhhhhhhh 16 year old panties.......

I mean panties from a 16 year old..... Hey if all else fails you always got fireballs.....

Just a tip...if using EC to drop panties take it easy cause its been known to cause other fleshy organs/apendages to drop as well......


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Be careful young grasshoppers.............with EC........46 year olds will look like 16 year olds.........even if you do take it easy. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

Not to mention that EC is officially a date rape drug in many states.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Glad to hear the DU kayak club is up to date on all the date rape drugs. Is that knowledge for your own use, or to help explain away your sore butt?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Matty said:


> Glad to hear the DU kayak club is up to date on all the date rape drugs. Is that knowledge for your own use, or to help explain away your sore butt?


 
OHHH SLAM


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

a slim quarter barrel in a big cooler packed in ice w/ a tiny CO2 tank:

Draft Beer Keg Size Dimensions

won't address the foam factor, but you could do keg-stands on flat water, the bold could do them on class III... might do some panty-dropping on its own...


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

*fat tire in a can?*

I heard they were going to start putting fat tire in a can. Is this a rumor?


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

Matty said:


> Glad to hear the DU kayak club is up to date on all the date rape drugs. Is that knowledge for your own use, or to help explain away your sore butt?


Little things you pick up from all the Frat boys on campus. Personally I'm not one of them but you may find I'm full of little important facts like that. Besides all the girls at our school get really excited when we say we Kayak cause they are all Cherry Creek girls who've never been on a river and think its the most exciting thing in the history of the world (possibly behind going to space or being on MTV real world)


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

paulk said:


> I heard they were going to start putting fat tire in a can. Is this a rumor?


That's what it said in the Post this morning.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cataract trip.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice choice on the brews.


----------

